# Getting to Gaydon Late



## trickytreez (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi all,

I've been hiding in the shadows for some time now, reading through the various bits of info on here - what a fantastic centre for TT info.

I bought my first TT back in Jan - and would love to come to the event at Gaydon on Sunday, but unfortunately can't get there until about 1pm. My question is - will I have missed all the good stuff by then, or is it still worth coming down?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

things aren't even going to *start* winding down until gone 4, so will still be plenty to do and see - come on over!


----------

